# AM - Protektoren und Kleidung



## Jason076 (8. Mai 2011)

Hi leute,
bin jetzt richtig in den Mtb sport eingestiegen, also fahre über 100 km in der Woche und nich mehr nur ab und zu. Ich fahre im moment noch mit meinen alten Klammotten rum, d.h. billiges Aldi Triko, Hose ohne Sitzpolster und ausgeleierten Laufschuhen. Das is jetzt nicht unbedingt so toll. Da es ja jetzt erst mal richtig warm wird, sollte alles kurz sein. 

Hauptgrund warum ich den Thread eröffnet hab sind jedoch die Protektoren, da ich unangenehme bekannschaft mit meinen Pedalen gemacht habe. Was haltet ihr von diesen angeblich Tourentauglichen Knie und Schienbein Combos?
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/protektoren/o-neal-trail-fr-knee-guard-white/223794.html
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/protektoren/o-neal-trail-fr-knieprotektor-black/252379.html
Fahre immer minimum 20 km am Stück, also eher in richtung Tour, da es bei uns nich so die Masse an Trails gibt. Wenn ich en Trail findet wird der auch schon mal agressiver gefahrne, deshalb die Protektoren. Hab keine Lust ständig die Protektoren an und auszuziehen, deshalb such ich was Tourentaugliches, wenn es wirklich so etwas gibt.
Was könnt ihr aus eigener Erfahrung noch an sonstiger Schutzkleidung empfehlen?


----------



## bjoernlol (8. Mai 2011)

ich fahre enduro/freeride lastige touren und lediglich mit knieschonern. schienbein ist mMn bei am-touren nicht notwenig - außer natürlich du haust dir gern mal die pedalen ins bein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. Mai 2011)

ich habe die tsg kevlar am. finde die echt gut. aber man sollte sie vorher anprobieren. über 180 sind sie wohl zu klein.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Mai 2011)

Kommt stark darauf an, was du fahren willst. ICh mache exzessive AM Touren mit sehr verblockten, steilen und technisch schwierigen Passagen. Die Teile, die am meisten abbekommen, sind die Schienbeinschoner - wenn es enge wird, kollidierst du zwangsläufig mit den Pedalen, mit Steinen, Brombeerstrunken etc.
Die Teile, die ich habe sind von "Fly", haben hier im Forum gebraucht 15 EUR gekostet, sind leicht und stören mich überhaupt nicht, wenn ich sie den ganzen Tag fahre.


----------



## Jason076 (8. Mai 2011)

Erst mal danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Als ich mal en bisschen Bunnyhop geübt hab, hab ich gemerkt das ma da auch mal schnell abrrutsch. Hab so schöne lange Pins in meine Pedalen geschraubt und ja das tut dann schon gut . Also Schienbeinschoner sollten es schon mal auf jedenfall sein.

Wie gesagt wenns das Gelände hergibt lass ich es auch schon mal en bisschen krachen , deswegen such ich Protektoren, das dumme is halt nur das ich auch schon mal 40km mit den Protektoren fahren muss.
Deshalb fallen Protektorweste und en Fullface Helm ja schon weg. Also Knieprotektoren erscheinen mir en muss, reicht ja schon wenn man mal kippt und mit dem Knie aufn Fels fällt. 

Bin gespannt auf weiter Vorschläge


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Mai 2011)

für die Touren mit Plattformpedale habe ich auch die TSG
die sind eigentlich sehr bequem und halten Pins und sonstige von vorne kommenden Schienbein Attackierer verlässlich ab
aber..... bedingt durch die Machart wie ein Beinling sind sie sehr warm, bei sommerlichen Temperaturen sind die nix.
Und die Entwickler sind wohl irgendwelche dürren Hungerhaken. Selbst bei L/XL bekomme ich den unteren Riemen nicht (bequem) geschlossen. Wenn er überhaupt zu geht ist es für langes pedalieren viel zu eng. Und ich habe jetzt wirklich keine übermäßig dicken Waden 
Zum An/Ausziehen muss man auch immer die Schuhe aus/anziehen was im Mittelgebirge ohne ständige Notwendigkeit durchaus nerven kann. Daher bekommen die von mir nur ein "bedingt empfehlenswert" auch wenn sie so zum pedalieren sehr bequem sind. In der Winter & Übergangszeit sind es aber schöne Kniewärmer  

Ich würde (heute) für längere Touren daher eher welche nehmen die mit mehreren Riemen festgemacht werden und in die man nicht einsteigen muss. z.B. die verlinkten O'neal oder welche von IXS (Assault)
am besten eine Auswahl bestellen und zuhause in Ruhe anprobieren und vergleichen. Die Teile müssen gut sitzen.


----------



## Jason076 (9. Mai 2011)

Mir ist es eigenlich egal ob ich die Schuhe fürs anziehen der Schoner ausziehen muss. Hatte nicht vor die auszuziehen, macht mir nämlich kein Spaß dann zu sehen oh ja, da is ne Abfahrt,..., och ne erst mal Schoner anziehen. Das is doch nervig^^. Außerdem bräucht ich ja dann en Rucksack wo die reinpassen.

Hab ihr Ellebogen Protektoren schon gebraucht?
Wie siehts mit Handschuhen aus, sind langfingrige im Sommer zu warm oder geht das?
Und zu den Hosen, da ich ja schlecht eine Bestellen kann und dann erst mal auf ner Tour testen. Ham weite Hosen irgend welche Vorteile außer das sie mehr Style ham?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Mai 2011)

Jason076 schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigenlich egal ob ich die Schuhe fürs anziehen der Schoner ausziehen muss. Hatte nicht vor die auszuziehen, macht mir nämlich kein Spaß dann zu sehen oh ja, da is ne Abfahrt,..., och ne erst mal Schoner anziehen. Das is doch nervig^^. Außerdem bräucht ich ja dann en Rucksack wo die reinpassen.



jep, es ist nervig, daher die Empfehlung zu welchen die man ohne Schuhe an & ausziehen kann. Das nervt etwas weniger 
Wenn ich keinen Rucksack dabei habe, mache ich die Protektoren mit den Klettverschlüssen einfach ans Unterrohr so z.B. bei der 12km An bzw. Abfahrt (flach) oder dem (ersten) Uphill
Aber ich ziehe die dann auch nicht ständig an & aus.....solange es mir darunter nicht zu warm wird



Jason076 schrieb:


> Hab ihr Ellebogen Protektoren schon gebraucht?



richtig gebraucht noch nicht, vermisst in der ein oder anderen Gelegenheit aber durchaus (fürs Wohlgefühl)



Jason076 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Handschuhen aus, sind langfingrige im Sommer zu warm oder geht das?



gehen tut alles, zur Not beim Uphill eben ausziehen
ich persönlich mag es nicht, mir reicht es im Winter mit langen HS herumzufahren, da brauche ich das im Sommer nicht auch noch
hier hilft nur ausprobieren was einen liegt



Jason076 schrieb:


> Und zu den Hosen, da ich ja schlecht eine Bestellen kann und dann erst mal auf ner Tour testen. Ham weite Hosen irgend welche Vorteile außer das sie mehr Style ham?



ich bin 20Jahre mit engen BIP herum gefahren und letztes Jahr umgestiegen da ich die Lycra-Pellen nimmer sehen konnte. Die weiten Shorts sind einfach bequemer und (bilde ich mir ein) bedingt durch die zwei Lagen (Innenhose + Short) bleibt es im Schritt angenehmer und kühlt durch den Fahrtwind nicht direkt aus, ist aber trotzdem luftig genug. Da mir eine Blasenentzündung im Leben reicht, empfinde ich das als sehr angenehm. Meine BIP's fahre ich daher meist nur noch unter einer (Windstopper) Short.
Weiterer Vorteil, man kann damit auch mal unter normale Menschen ohne doof angeklotzt zu werden da sie eben nach normaler kurzer Hose aussehen und sie kaschieren zusammen mit einem legeren Trikot auch mal das angefutterte Downhill-Zusatzgewicht um die Hüfte  
Letztendlich ist es aber "nur" eine Geschmacksfrage, auch hier gilt ausprobieren was einem besser gefällt.
Denn es gibt auch einen Nachteil. Beim hinter den Sattel gehen bleibt man mit dem lockeren Stoff eher mal an der Sattelspitze hängen als mit den eng anliegenden BIP.


----------



## Schildbürger (9. Mai 2011)

"Gebraucht" habe ich die Protektoren noch nicht. Ziehe die aber auch eher selten an, nur wenn ich vorhabe schwierigere Trails zu fahren.



Hose:
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/cross-shorts-35425.html
Die kann man auch unter weiten Shorts anziehen.

Knie/Schienbein:
http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/defender-knie-element-schwarz-universal.html
Die neigen allerdings zum verrutschen, also nicht so empfehlenswert.

Die Ellenbogenprotektoren habe ich mal in einem Fahrradladen gekauft.

Edit: Die Handschuhe sind auch aus dem PoloShop.
Allgemein sind die Sachen aus dem Motorradzubehör günstiger als aus dem Fahrradladen. 

Ach ja, probiere die Sachen nach Möglichkeit vorher an.


----------



## Jason076 (9. Mai 2011)

Also bei soner baggy Bikeshort hat man quasi ne enge Hose mit Sitzpolster als innen Hose? Das find ich ja echt Klasse. Mal sehen was ich mir anschaffen werde.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Mai 2011)

es gibt Modelle mit und welche ohne Innenhose
achte aber darauf das du die Innenhose herausnehmen kannst oder sogar einzeln nachkaufen kannst (z.B. wie bei Mavic)
und es gibt Zwitter wie z.B. die Gore Alp-X was quasi eine normale Bip mit aufgenähter Baggy ist
und lieber ein paar  mehr ausgeben. Denn wenn die Hose passt und gut sitzt gibt es keine Probleme mit "sich einen Wolf" reiten. Hier am falschen Ende sparen kann zu unangenehmen Reibungspunkten führen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason076 (10. Mai 2011)

Joa das Problem hab ich im moment mit meiner billigen Aldihose. Da gibts kein Sitzpolster, sondern nur 2 mm Stoff zwischen Sattel und hintern. Da merkste nach 40km auch was de gemacht hast :-D


----------



## JENSeits (10. Mai 2011)

Also ich fahre Enduro und ich trage momentan die 661 Evo d30. Dazu dann evtl Fullface oder Tourenhelm. Die Schutzjacke gibts nur im Bikepark oder auf extremem Trails dazu.

Ich habe Anfangs (wegen Schienbeinschutz) die IXS Rinderknecht Edition getragen, brauche mittlerweile aber nur noch (zum Glück momentan garkeine) den Schutz fürs Knie.
Empfehlen kann ich dir auch die von Race Face. Aber passen müssen sie halt! 
Davon hängt der Schutz und der Tragekomfort beim pedalieren ab!

Schau mal hier.



LG Jens


----------



## Jason076 (21. Mai 2011)

Werde mir jetzt wohl mal diese Schoner hier bestellen:http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/pro...te/223794.html. Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem Versender Fahrad.de, wegen dem Zurückschicken von geöffneter Ware? Bei den Schoner steht nämlich kein Anhaltpunkt wie Groß die sind, also werd ich mir dann wohl mal 3 Größen bestellen müssen.
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/protektoren/o-neal-trail-fr-knieprotektor-black/252379.html


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Mai 2011)

generell hast du 14 Tage Rückgabe Recht und auch das Recht die Ware an zu probieren 
d.h. du darfst die Größe testen aber die Dinger nicht benutzen und einsauen


----------



## Schildbürger (22. Mai 2011)

Anprobieren und mal einige Treppen rauf und runter laufen, dann hast einen ersten Eindruck ob die sitzen.


----------



## Jason076 (22. Mai 2011)

Joa ich frag nur weil heutzutage werden ja gern mal so Tricks wie Wertminderung angewandt, wenn man sachen anprobiert hat. Gut dann werd ich mit dir mal bestellen, muss mich dann nur noch für ein Paar langfinger Handschuhe entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (22. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe die Trail Fr und habe Sie bisher bei 3 längeren Touren getragen (die eine war 65 km lang) und selbst nach der langen Fahrstrecke wurden sie nicht unbequem. Lediglich das obere der 3 Bänder ist etwas schmal im Vergleich zu den unteren Bändern.

Ansonsten ein Super Knie/Schienbeinschoner


----------



## Jason076 (22. Mai 2011)

Könnt ihr mir ein Paar langfinger Handschuhe empfehlen? Die Oberseite sollte so stabil sein, dass sie es unbeschadet übersteht, wenn man Äste blocken muss, das kommt bei unseren Trails nämlich häufiger vor. Sie sollten jedoch auch nicht zu warm sein, weil ich sie auch im Sommer tragen will.


----------



## Maracuja10 (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab die hier und die kann man auch gut im Sommer tragen:

https://www.dakine-shop.de/products...DER-Extreme-Bike-Handschuhe-NEW.html?refID=1&


----------



## gibb3n (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe welche von O`neal, und zwar die hier:
Sind super belüftet, unten griffiges rauheres Leder und obendrauf Gummilinien die kleine schlägchen abhalten.


----------



## PackElend (23. Mai 2013)

salü, 
die Diskussion ist ja nicht mehr die jüngste aber ich glaube  hier bin ich richtig. Ich bin auf der Suche nach  Knie-/Scheinbeinschonern und  Ellbogenschonerng für meine Freundin. Zum Einsatz kommen sie auf Touren und SingleTrails, wobei sie doch eher konsertiv fährt, d. h. sie braucht jetzt die super FR Protektoren. 
Für das Knie wären wohl O'NEAL Trail FR Knee Guard die richtigen, guter Tragekomfort und einfach zum auf- und abziehen.
Jetzt suche ich noch nach dem geeignetem Pendant für die Ellbogen, hat da mir jemand eine Idee?

Danke 

Stefan


----------



## Fuzzyhead (23. Mai 2013)

O'Neal Tyrant oder Rocker
SixSixOne Comp


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Mai 2013)

Generell kann ich für Touren u.ä. nur empfehlen einen Protektor zu nehmen den man ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen an & ausziehen kann. 
Alles andere nervt unterwegs einfach nur. 
Bestellt mehrere Modelle und das gleich auch in verschiedenen Größen. Bei dem Dingern sind die passformen so unterschiedlich, dass nur anprobieren hilft. Gerade bei relativ dünnen oder dicken Waden hat man bei dem ein oder anderen Modell das Problem dass die Zurrgurte zu lang oder zu kurz sind.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (23. Mai 2013)

Oneal Sinner (gibts für knie und ellbogen)


----------



## PackElend (24. Mai 2013)

die sind a bissle teuer und für den etwas härten Einsatz 
Ich habe sie schon für mich gekauft


----------

